# Question about mange/allergys



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

OK this is probably i really STUPID,idiot question i appoligize.

but i have had Cesar over a year now he is 17 months old. about a month after i got him he began looseing hair on his neck and scratching at it alot it was scabby,red,and bleeding often.
took him in to get a skin scrapping to see what it was results-most likely food allergys

(he was on diamond puppy from the breeder)
so i tried switching him to a cooked diet/kibble.
never got better

well now he has been fed raw since...uhm like october or november? and it has helped immmensly no more scabs but the hair is still gone and its still sometiems red and patchy.
he gets a fish oil supplement everyday and he goes "nude" while at home and at my bfs house the only time he wears a collar is on walks or going out to go potty.

but my question is should i have it scrapped again to be sure its not demedex mange? could allergys ever turn into mange?
could he be still going through detox?

im also going to try coconut oil i found a place that sells it so im gonna get a couple bottles.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not sure, but I would like to see the answers. 
Annie has hair missing, but its from her collar rubbing. Her martingale doesn't rub, so it it no longer red, but it is still hairless from where it rubbed off the hair. 
Tucker isn't hairless, but his white fur is stained grey from the chain on his martingale :/ I can't wait to get him an all cloth one.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

No allergies can not turn into mange. A skin scraping never hurts to have done but with demodex if localized it should clear with a quality diet all on its own. What type of collars does he where? Nylon, metal? Some dogs are allergic to certain materials so I would look into a cotton or Hemp collar to see if that helps.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

it can be environmental, Tobi has been raw fed for over a year, and he still has flare ups every once in a while, much like myself, i don't know what i'm allergic to, but i break out terribly sometimes.

like for instance, too much omega 6 and an imbalance of omega 3 and 6, he turns nearly orange, his skin gets dry and inflamed... god it could be so many things, we know he can't do chicken, or the fat of chicken, or pork very well because of the O6 content. so we stick to beef, venison stuff like that and he stays good.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> No allergies can not turn into mange. A skin scraping never hurts to have done but with demodex if localized it should clear with a quality diet all on its own. What type of collars does he where? Nylon, metal? Some dogs are allergic to certain materials so I would look into a cotton or Hemp collar to see if that helps.


I agree - if it's just around his neck I would suspect the collar.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Yogi is allergic to nylon...put a nylon collar on and within no time the itching starts and continues after. Also, his neck area turns red...we never kept one on long enough but for minimal reaction. It would take a few days to clear up. When he was younger we figured this allergy out in no time being so obvious.

This is the reason he wears Dublin Dog collars and Wagging Green.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he may also need some dietary fat.....but it seems so local.....so maybe it's the collar...

i do know that's one of the places bubba lost fur....once we added more fat, plus some other things....fur grew back..


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Let's see some pictures...


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

ok heres a few pics i took a few minutes ago

















like i said its gotten way better but its still not clearing up 100 percent.

when it first happend he had a leather collar but he outgrew it in a few months so he know has a nylon collar.
could be the plastic box on the vibration collar? but he only wears that off lead and wore it MAYBE 4 times this past winter :/
oh well give ,e a good excuse to get one of those hemp collars ive seen in care-alot catalog


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

That's what Yogi's neck looked like a few days after wearing the nylon collar...was a lot more red initially. Charlie thought he just didn't like wearing a collar because he scratched at his neck constantly...I knew otherwise. We purchased a Wagging Green collar and never had a problem again...then moved onto Dublin Dog collars.

I would suspect its the nylon.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i was looking a these what do you think?
Planet Dog Cozy Hemp Adjustable Dog Collar


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks just Like what Tobi's neck gets like when we put a collar on him for long periods of time...


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> i was looking a these what do you think?
> Planet Dog Cozy Hemp Adjustable Dog Collar


I've seen those in the store Phydeaux where I go when I'm in Chapel Hill, NC

I, personally, liked the Wagging Green collars more Wagging Green Eco Friendly Pet Products they're made from hemp also 

Dublin Dog is my most fav now and are having a huge sale https://www.dublindog.com/Dublin-Dog-Store/index.php?cPath=48


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Another vote for the Wagging Green hemp collars. They have some nice simple martingales, each of my dogs have one and they've held up nicely. I really like them. I've also had the cozy hemp ones (and the ones that are just hemp) from Planet Dog and I prefer the Wagging Green. 

I honestly think this weird skin stuff is a bully breed thing especially. My pit bull Rambo ALWAYS has something going on with his skin (of course he's a blue, so it's expected but still really frustrating). He has localized demodectic mange along with some other skin issues... I wouldn't say that this is mange. Just looks like the hair has thinned from friction from a collar.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh and if you decide to order a Wagging Green martingale collar - order a medium. The large is huge. Just a heads up.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Looks just Like what Tobi's neck gets like when we put a collar on him for long periods of time...


hes always "nude" when he is home and sometimes on off lead time to if he is not being stubborn and listening real well i will just take his collar off

welli will check out all the differant collars and see waht i can find that really makes me say "OHHHHHHH"

hopefully thats the problem and a new collar will get rid of it completly


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I am ordering my Hemp martingale collars for Annie and Tucker from Earthdog. 
earthdog: quality hemp dog collars, dog leashes and other products for your pets They have solid colors as well as decorated in collars, martingales, harnesses, leashes, couplers, and EVEN dog beds and toys!
I really want to get Annie and Tucker the Larger paw print bed


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I liked Earthdog but be careful because the interior lining on the decorative collars per store management at Phydeaux would more than likely cause irritation. I would agree...liked the star one's but the lining was of concern.

earthdog hemp adjustable decorative collars


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope you have better luck than me, both of my girls have this problem, doesn't matter what kind of collar I put on them, we've had fabric, satin wrapped, leather, nylon,etc. They are fine for a little bit than break out again so they rarely wear collars, doesn't seem a walking collar bothers it but the younger girl gets brown stained there, yeast? It's weird because my male has skin issues, but wears a nylon collar 24/7 with no problem, the girls don't have skin issues otherwise. Jersey was 2.5 when we got her and her owners mentioned it but I thought a different or softer collar would fix it, it's almost 5 years later and still haven't found one she tolerates. Ripley has only been here 8 months and we've gone through nylon, oilcloth, cotton fabric and leather. There's also been different metal sources for hardware since I thought that might be the problem. Your boy sounds like he's really sensitive to it though, mine take weeks of collar wearing to get scabby and weird.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Often times with problems like these, there isn't a "cure" it's just keeping the symptoms at bay the best you can... it's tough :sad:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> I hope you have better luck than me, both of my girls have this problem, doesn't matter what kind of collar I put on them, we've had fabric, satin wrapped, leather, nylon,etc. They are fine for a little bit than break out again so they rarely wear collars, doesn't seem a walking collar bothers it but the younger girl gets brown stained there, yeast? It's weird because my male has skin issues, but wears a nylon collar 24/7 with no problem, the girls don't have skin issues otherwise. Jersey was 2.5 when we got her and her owners mentioned it but I thought a different or softer collar would fix it, it's almost 5 years later and still haven't found one she tolerates. Ripley has only been here 8 months and we've gone through nylon, oilcloth, cotton fabric and leather. There's also been different metal sources for hardware since I thought that might be the problem. Your boy sounds like he's really sensitive to it though, mine take weeks of collar wearing to get scabby and weird.


Have you tried eco or hemp collars...highly suggest?


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't think so, I suppose it's worth a try, I am a collar addict anyways.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

once the collar situation is resolved...what do you guys put on that? 

it looks like a contact dermatitis to me...


----------

